# Intense bikes testen in willingen



## Shocker (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle!

die wir heute bereits mehrfach angerufen wurden und in einen anderen Thread auch bereits nach Testmöglichkeiten für das uzzi gefragt wurde hier noch mal von Offizieller Stelle: 

Folgende bikes werden wir in Willingen zum testen haben: 

Uzzi in M mit totem
Uzzi in M mit 36er
Tracer in M (könnt euch dann gern ein bild vom test in der Freeride machen)
951 in M

Außerdem werden die Jungs von CRC bei uns am Stand sein und eine Autogramm-Stunde geben wie auch Jill Kintner wie wir grad erfahren haben.

wir freuen uns auf euer kommen & ride on,

eurer Shocker Team


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

wo waren den die Uzzis?
Und das 951 war auch nur ständig in der Hand von einem und dem selben Typen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (15. Juni 2009)

Lol, ich hab da irgendwie auch nicht viel von gesehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Juni 2009)

hab den neuen katalog mitgenommen,was allerdings recht schwach ist das keinerlei daten zur geometrie drin stehen,nur wie toll die bikes sind...


----------



## 78flippp (15. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2009)

nachdem ich am WE öfters da war wegen dem 951 da war, habe ich es dann endlich am Samstag dank dem neuen Besitzers des Blauen geschafft es nochmal zu testen. Vielen Dank dafür, ist ein super Rahmen!


----------



## Shocker (15. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber es kamm am freitag mittag ein Fahrer bei uns an der seinen rahmen (kein Intense) zerschossen hatte. dem haben wir dann in der nacht zum samstag unser testrad zusammen umgebaut (das blaue). damit er sein rennen zu ende fahren konnte. dieses rad war dem ganzen sonntag noch bei uns am stand. wie auch das grüne 951. und es waren auch jungs da die das getestet haben. das uzzi ist ebenfalls bei uns zum testen gestanden und zwar eins in RAW und eins in schwarz. es hatte sich bis sonntag mittag (war den ganzen tag zu 85% am stand) niemand gemeldet der das uzzi testen wollte!!! nur am sonntag war jemand bei unseren mädels, die leider nicht bescheid wussten, dem wurde auch gesagt dass ich mal schnell aus örtchen gegangen bin. aber wieder gekommen ist niemand.

fragt euren händler und ich schicke das bike gern dort hin.
FLO


----------



## Shocker (15. Juni 2009)

crak schrieb:


> nachdem ich am we öfters da war wegen dem 951 da war, habe ich es dann endlich am samstag dank dem neuen besitzers des blauen geschafft es nochmal zu testen. Vielen dank dafür, ist ein super rahmen!



danke dir fürs feedback!!!!!


----------



## Christiaan (15. Juni 2009)

Ah, hier mal den fFahrer der sein Rad gebrochen hat auf sein neuen 951, Ich denke mal, Jarno gefahllt es sehr gut


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2009)

und wie ihm das gefällt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2009)

@ shocker
ja die Mädles hatten am Sonntag nicht viel Ahnung. Die meinten das Uzzi in RAW gehöre einem Freund und das sei nicht zum Testen.

Na suuuper! Und schon wieder kein VPP gefahren. 

Hat man dieses Jahr noch irgendwo die möglichkeite das 951 zu testen? Oder auch noch mal das M6?

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (19. Juni 2009)

einer unserer Fahrer kommt aus der nähe Ansbach / Osternohe. Evtl. lässt sich dort was ausmachen. es haben auch bereits diverse Händler bikes bestellt, zum teil auch für eigenbedarf. Evtl. könnt ihr mit den leuten dort mal reden ob ihr dort was testen könnt. 
für genauere infos bitte mail an uns.
FLO


----------



## gigo (3. Juli 2009)

Sorry für OT, aber wird Shocker mit ein paar Intense Testbikes bei der diesjährigen Bike Expo vor Ort sein?


----------



## Shocker (3. Juli 2009)

leider nein. wir sind bereits am vorbereiten der Eurobike.


----------

